# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Impressive, I must say! Battlefield 4 multiplayer footage

## Bsmunban

Battlefield 4 -- E3 Multiplayer Gameplay -- Best Moments - YouTube TAKE MY MONEY, TAKE MY MONEY NOW! 

I've been a battlefield fan for years now and was a bit disappointed with Battlefield 3. Didn't really think they could bring anything new to the table, that would actually set itself ahead from 3, but wow. I understand it being mostly staged, but the fact that I literally felt like I was watching campaign mode inside of a map that looked like it held a good 128 people was absolutely magnificent. Dem PHYSICS TOO!

Needless to say *Jizz face activated*

P.S - No spoilers, but wait until the end and trust me, do so, it's very worth it! :-)

----------


## Ground Zero

I was disappointed with bf3 as well, I hope they've learnt a lesson - not just production wise but marketing and customer support. 

As for the trailer, I'm more impressed how they coordinated those scenarios on multiplayer and curious how many attempts it must have taken them to record that, but the game itself looks promising, bit disappointed with the HUD though.

As for the features such as the elevator and physics, they're nice but I hope there's more than just those instances, if so that would be very disappointing, and they haven't just given it all away in the preview. (At least there's no blue filter this time though!)

----------


## Bsmunban

Yeah I know what you mean with Battlefield 3. Personally, I feel they lost their niche and were practically in the same market as CoD in reference to the whole 'get as many kills as you can' mentality. I'm more into serious Fps's and I hope they can get that old Battlefield charm back. Really not willing to play maps where there were huge choke points like metro, however in regards to this trailer, the maps look so much more diverse and like you're somewhat roaming an open world. 

Very true too - Hopefully such physics will be applied into most of the maps and are not just for the show off and it'll be interesting to see how they can be uniquely implemented throughout the maps.

----------


## Dante

****ing awesome

----------


## corererr

Battlefield


E3 Twitch live Multiplayer matches - Its awesome.

----------


## Bsmunban

Was a good watch  :Big Grin:  Seriously pumped for this!

----------


## Freefall552

I wonder what brought down the skyscraper.

----------


## BigSoul

awesome game

----------


## gcrackem

man sooo good, can't wait to get this going

----------


## Nogglegl

Offer all kinds of battlefield 4 keys on allcdkey.com, you can check the store on allkeyshop.com
Battlefield 4 CD Key , Battlefield 4 Premium CD Key , Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe Edition , Battlefield 4 + Premium CD Key , Battlefield 4 + China Rising DLC Bundle 
Send code via email on final release day, cancel your payment if you don't receive your keys. 
If interested pls try this:Battlefield CD Key, Battlefield 4 CD Keys, Battlefield CDKey - Allcdkey

----------

